# Need battery model for a Festina 6566



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm helping my uncle with this one. He's planning on selling this watch but it needs a new battery first and foremost. Don't know what type of battery to get as I don't have it on me and he doesn't have any tools to open. I've read it has a miyota but which one... ?

http://s27.postimg.org/63382p8n7/11234567.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/pjnxp83r7/123456789.jpg


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2016)

miyota os80, renata 395 battery


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Bruce.


----------

